# Best box set of Bachs organ works?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't have one yet. Been waiting years for Nimbus to box the Bowyer set, but no luck.  They're my favorites.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the Hurford set on Decca - love it.


----------



## hrpschrd (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't forget the Walcha set, preferably the stereo one. He is not the most exciting but probably, over all, one of the best at clearly portraying all the lines that makes Bach music so easy to get lost in, time after time. Biggs was possibly better but there's no box. His Passacalglia is like no other, for example.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If considering *Walcha*, don´t forget to compare his playing with that of others in a couple of the more temperamental pieces, for instance BW565 etc. I find him too dry. 
As regards budget releases, *Fagius * has modern sound and is more exciting, likewise the very ancient *Kraft* is passionate, recommended.

Haven´t heard *Hurford*, but would consider that also.

Given the relatively large number of complete sets, I guess reading some comparative reviews on the web would be very informative overall ....


----------

